# Quality Players All-Around



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Considering that the Spurs lost the Jason Kidd Sweepstakes, and were a little confused on how they would spend their FA money this off-season, I think they have done a fantastic job. They've brought in Rasho Nesterovic, Ron Mercer, Hedo Turkoglu and Robert Horry.

So far, the only players they have lost via Free Agency or trade are Speedy Claxton and Danny Ferry. Not a large price to pay. I think they have quality players all-around in their lineup, and they will be one of the deepest teams in the league.

C: Rasho Nesterovic
PF: Tim Duncan...Malik Rose
SF: Hedo Turkoglu...Robert Horry...Ron Mercer
SG: Emanuel Ginobili...Bruce Bowen
PG: Tony Parker

They only things they have left to acheive in Free Agency are acquiring a backup C and PG. Turkoglu, Horry, Mercer, Ginobili and Bowen combine to make them very deep at the 2/3 positions. They may re-sign and trade Stephen Jackson for a backup C/PG and change, that would be a good option for them. I'm sure that Atlanta would be happy to make a deal with the Spurs involving Theo Ratliff.

Another option at the backup C position would be re-signing Kevin Willis, who played well during the season for San Antonio.

Thoughts?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd resign Willis if I were them. During the regular season they can just have Rose back up the center spot, and save Willis for the playoffs. Considering they'd get him for the minimum (and the league would pay for a lot of that), I think he's their best option.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

Kevin Willis and Steve Kerr are basically locks to re-sign - the Spurs were just waiting until all these other things were taken care of so that they didn't interfere with the cap room. Willis and Kerr will be back any day now.

Also, Bowen will still likely start at the 3 and Turkoglu come off the bench. Even though Turkoglu is probably the better all-around player and will get more minutes, Bowen's defense is a lot more valuable against starters than backups. If you're going to have Bruce on the floor, put him out there against the best players - you don't need his defense that much against backups who aren't good offensive players in the first place.

Depth Chart:
C: Nesterovic, Rose, Willis
PF: Duncan, Rose, Horry
SF: Bowen, Turkoglu, Horry
SG: Ginobili, Turkoglu, Mercer
PG: Parker, backup PG or Ginobili, Kerr


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Haven't you guys just signed Devin Brown? He should be on your depth chart somewhere. Nice player.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm a kings fan, and Hedo was one of my favorite players. I hope the spurs use him well and give him the minute he deserves. He's a great player. A matchup nightmare for everybody because of his size and quickness, and all-rounded skills.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yup. I think the champs just got better. 
Hedo, Mercer and Horry are great signings.
I don't see Hedo starting, for Bowen's defense has a key role in S.A., but he could very well compete for 6th player of the year, for he has a great all-around play.
Mercer could have a great year, sparking offense in 10-15 mpg.

Don't know about the C, Rasho.
In the West, if you don't have a solid frontcourt, you won't get very far, and Rasho, IMO, would have to improve a lot this year to make for Drob's absence.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Do they still have the rights to Luis Scola? Are they stashing him overseas another year? I heard he's supposed to be a pretty good player.


----------

